# 800+ posts & Newbie questions



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

With years of posts, I still wonder if...

Is it possible to subscribe to some threads and get email notifications, but not on other threads? Can I choose?

Can you give me a quick reminder on how to use Multi-quote. I think I used it before, but I can't recall how. 

Lastly, a comment, ... You guys are great!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

(1) Click on "thread tools" at the top right of the thread and choose "subscribe to this thread." You'll get your options there. 

(2) To Multi-Quote, click on the Multi Quote button on every thread you want to include except the last one. On the last one, click the Quote button.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> (2) To Multi-Quote, click on the Multi Quote button on every *thread* you want to include except the last one. On the last one, click the Quote button.


thread = post


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

D'oh! Sorry, mistyped.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

itzme said:


> With years of posts, I still wonder if...
> 
> Is it possible to subscribe to some threads and get email notifications, but not on other threads? Can I choose?
> 
> ...





Stuart Sweet said:


> (1) Click on "thread tools" at the top right of the thread and choose "subscribe to this thread." You'll get your options there.
> 
> (2) To Multi-Quote, click on the Multi Quote button on every thread you want to include except the last one. On the last one, click the Quote button.


Thanks! While I always use Threat Tools, for some reason my mind would gloss over those notification options. I never "absorbed" them event though they were in front of my face.

Obviously your multi-quote reminder helped, too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

itzme said:


> ...While I always use *Threat* Tools...


I just learned something about multi-quote... that I didn't know before...

but I've never used a "threat" tool


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I just learned something about multi-quote... that I didn't know before...
> 
> but I've never used a "threat" tool


:lol: Ooops. I think I just invented a new site feature. Maybe for premium members.

I'm usually "typing" on my Wii- not easy.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a question about addig pictures in posts. The way I have been able to do it is to go to Manage Attachments, browse and select. This makes a thumbnail, but I see others add larger pics right in the post. How do you add a large pic to the post itself? Is there a preferred method? Thanks for the help.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> I have a question about addig pictures in posts. The way I have been able to do it is to go to Manage Attachments, browse and select. This makes a thumbnail, but I see others add larger pics right in the post. How do you add a large pic to the post itself? Is there a preferred method? Thanks for the help.


Good question. 
I'd like to know the answer to that question also, sometimes I don't even get the thumbnails to show, just the link.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> (1) Click on "thread tools" at the top right of the thread and choose "subscribe to this thread." You'll get your options there.
> 
> (2) To Multi-Quote, click on the Multi Quote button on every thread you want to include except the last one. On the last one, click the Quote button.





spartanstew said:


> thread = post





Stuart Sweet said:


> D'oh! Sorry, mistyped.


Next lesson: Using the Edit button 101 
:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Next lesson: Using the Edit button 101
> :lol:


Then the most under-used features on this site:

Search & Spell Check


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

scottandregan said:


> I have a question about addig pictures in posts. The way I have been able to do it is to go to Manage Attachments, browse and select. This makes a thumbnail, but I see others add larger pics right in the post. How do you add a large pic to the post itself? Is there a preferred method? Thanks for the help.


It needs to be a pic that's hosted somewhere (web shot, pic on photobucket, etc.).

Then you just click the picture icon above the posting box:










and cut and paste the link to the picture.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> I have a question about addig pictures in posts. The way I have been able to do it is to go to Manage Attachments, browse and select. This makes a thumbnail, but I see others add larger pics right in the post. How do you add a large pic to the post itself? Is there a preferred method? Thanks for the help.


The instructions are in the FAQ: http://www.dbstalk.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments
It answered my question.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> It needs to be a pic that's hosted somewhere (web shot, pic on photobucket, etc.).
> 
> Then you just click the picture icon above the posting box:
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is the info I was looking for. I am not very good this stuff, I guess it would be easier for everyone if I opened up an account somewhere for pics.

I then assume that DBSTalk doesn't have to store the picture when posting this way.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> The instructions are in the FAQ: http://www.dbstalk.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments
> It answered my question.


I found that too, but I am not very smart when it comes to certain things. :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> I found that too, but I am not very smart when it comes to certain things. :lol:


Don't feel bad at all. 
I've been a member for almost 4 years and I just found it, thanks to your question. :lol:


----------

